# Suche lvlstop Gilde (70)/Bc Gilde



## Naelas (14. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,


ich suche lvlstop Gilden (70) oder Bc Gilden.. Die den completten Content nochmal erleben..

Bitte melden !


gruß


----------



## Slarianox (15. Juni 2011)

Hi du, lvl 70 kann ich dir momentan nicht anbieten, aber ich denke unsere gilde sollte genau das richtige für dich sein. Wir, die Wächter der zeit sind eine lvlstop gilde und momentan mit lvl60er raids beschäftigt gestern haben wir unsern fortschritt auf bwl chromaggus down ausbauen können.  Unsere gilde legt für einige monate den lvlstop in jedem endcontent eines addons lvlstops ein, also nach cthun down u noch bissel abgefarme ist auch bc an der reihe. Schau doch einfach mal rein. Wir sind auf dem realm alleria auf der hordenseite zu finden. Hier ma unsere webside: www.wächter-der-zeit.de
Freuen uns immer über zuwachs


----------



## Ugla (15. Juni 2011)

Nun, ich kann es dir anbieten.
Wie Die Gilden "Tales from the Past" und "Ein Herz für Gnome" betreiben ein solches Projekt dessen Ziel es ist, den gesammten Content gemeinsam zu erleben. Bis Cata haben wir dies bereits im Classic Bereich getan und dort (fast) alles gemeinsam aufgeräumt. Nun sind wir bereits dabei die Scherbe sicherer zu machen und haben Hyal und den Tempel auf dem Zettel. Maggi, Gruul, den Schlangenschrein und auch das Auge, stehen auf dem Raidplan. Spontan werden Heros oder auch Kara gecleart oder sich zu Gruppenquests, ja es gibt noch welche die man nicht solo schafft, verabredet. 
Unsere Gildencooperation klappt hervoragend. Wir nutzen einen gemeinsamen Chat, ein gemeinsames Forum und sogar die Gildenbanken gemeinsam. Hilfsbereitschaft, auch über die Gilde hinaus, ein angenehmes Klima so wohl im Chat als auch in den Raids und ein gemeinsames Ziel schweissen halt zusammen. Selbst zu dem Gildentreffen werden Mitgleider beider Gilden aufschlagen. 
Das wir nun schon über 1 1/2 Jahren zusammen erfolgreich Raiden zeigt mir das dies nicht nur eine "Eintagsfliege" ist und das "angenehme Klima" nicht nur von mir geschätzt wird.
Wenn du mehr darüber lesen möchtest dann schau gern mal hier im Forum unter : http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/137040-tales-from-the-past-stoppt-zur-zeit-auf-70/
Oder du machst dir einfach mal einen Twink auf der <<Todeswache>> und wisperst mich, Sambi, mal an. Da wir, Zamis und Ich, nebenbei noch einen (RP) Schänke führen lade ich dich gern ein, uns mal bei einem Bierchen oder Wein näher kennen zu lernen, uns Löcher in den Bauch zu fragen oder einfach mal zu beschnuppern. Aber bitte immer erst ab 21 Uhr, vorher "schlafe" ich gern aus und mir persönlich ist es auch zu hell draussen ...

Sambi_*legt noch die Visitenkarte bei
_
"Ein Herz für Gnome"
Schankwirtschaft
Halsabschneider Gasse 1
SW-Zwergendistrikt
Todeswache

Inh.: Zamis und Sambi


----------



## Saucoireion (15. Juni 2011)

Denke bei uns wärst du genau richtig.
Einfach vorbeischauen unter www.outland-inc.de.gg


----------



## Zulzala (18. Juni 2011)

Hallo

Wir habe grade ein Project gestartet schau einfach mal auf unserer Hp

http://wowgilden.net/Sternensaat


----------

